
Ask HN: Should there be regulations for “banning” users from platforms? - snr
With a few companies rewriting the modern existence, should there be limits&#x2F;regulations on the ban of users?<p>Something like limited 1 month&#x2F;3 month&#x2F;6 month&#x2F;12 month(max) ban periods based on #of strikes?
======
meehow
There should be less regulations about everything in general.

~~~
lm28469
Yes please, less regulations because systems self regulate and it's in the
interest of we the people. Just like the US health industry, right?

Neoliberalism at its finest.

